# Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel"



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel"* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Trailer zur Neuverfilmung von "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel"*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Dezember 2021)

Man kann Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Der Trailer wirkt auf mich vielversprechend, das Flair ist aber ein völlig anderes.


----------



## VeriteGolem (21. Dezember 2021)

Spielt Dwayne the Rock Johnson den Prinz und Melissa McCarthy Arschendödel? Würde mich nicht wundern. 

Braucht niemand. Das Original ist perfekt. Schön das man gewartet hat bis auch der letzte Hauptdarsteller tot war. Ist wie bei Tolkien. Kaum ist Christopher tot kommt ne Gender+ Snowflake Serie mit schwarzen Hobbits.....Top.


----------



## ImaginaryDNA (21. Dezember 2021)

Die Neu-Interpretation eines sehr guten Films, wie Drei Haselnüsse finde ich sehr mutig, aber kein Sakrileg. Ich gebe dem Film gern eine Chance und wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Film völlig überflüssig ist, dann hat sich die Regie / Produktion eben ein Eigentor geschossen.


----------

